# Show your Grow



## walleyemagic

Some may or may not like this, but I've been a registered caregiver in Michigan for 13 years. Only have grown a few outdoor plants in my entire life but I've been tucked away hiding indoors for some time before cards were being issued.


----------



## walleyemagic

Also been plumbing a brand new recreational facility that was improperly done for the last month it's getting close to being the way I like things. Will post some pics in the next few days Haven't took many as it's not fully done and running.


----------



## jr28schalm




----------



## walleyemagic




----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Got 5 outdoor total - all different strains. Tallest one is approaching 13’. Trunk as big as a beer can. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## tincanary

walleyemagic said:


> View attachment 851345
> 
> View attachment 851344
> 
> View attachment 851346
> 
> 
> View attachment 851342
> 
> View attachment 851341
> 
> Some may or may not like this, but I've been a registered caregiver in Michigan for 13 years. Only have grown a few outdoor plants in my entire life but I've been tucked away hiding indoors for some time before cards were being issued.


I can smell that from here and man does it smell great!


----------



## snortwheeze

Mines weak ! Late start and buds grows are only tents so small genetics. Starting to look pretty though. Not a bunch but it'll be good. Serious crystals already..


----------



## tincanary

So, who's going to teach the MS Grow 101 class? I'd like to grow myself in the future but with the dizzying array of info out there, it's very hard for me to pick something and get started. I will most likely do an outdoor grow just because my kids are small and I don't wanna dedicate the electricity to it at this time.


----------



## Petronius

I heard that the ATF looks at posts in these type of threads in outdoor/sportsman web sites, then checks for evidence of gun ownership. MJ and firearm possession is a felony on the federal level.


----------



## jr28schalm

Petronius said:


> I heard that the ATF looks at posts in these type of threads in outdoor/sportsman web sites, then checks for evidence of gun ownership. MJ and firearm possession is a felony on the federal level.


Start your own thread about it.


----------



## tincanary

Petronius said:


> I heard that the ATF looks at posts in these type of threads in outdoor/sportsman web sites, then checks for evidence of gun ownership. MJ and firearm possession is a felony on the federal level.


There are Michigan-based Facebook groups with far more activity than MS concerning MJ grows. We are small potatoes by comparison.


----------



## snortwheeze

tincanary said:


> There are Michigan-based Facebook groups with far more activity than MS concerning MJ grows. We are small potatoes by comparison.


Don't do spacebook but have heard that as well. Know one cares about pot....Lot bigger fish too fry  

Was funny. My daughter says dad I don't like the smell. Can smell it out front. I asked her how many times she smells it walking around town. She paused and thought a 1/2 second. Said A LOT. I've got 2 buddy's within 4 blocks that grow. When they trim ya know if ya wheel by house  
Not to mention prevailing wind is west at home and if not smelling mine she's smelling neighbors. 

Neighbors is one of if not the biggest outdoor plants I've seen and I've had some giants! Buddy's got Polaroids of our grows from when young. Neighbor won't listen and thin them, tie them down then throws half the plant away every year! Bud rot happens every year, powdery mildew too. Not too mention everything in middle ends up being nothing anyways since no sunlight can penatrate.. WISH I could wheel over and take care of it the way it needs. Guy would have 4#s instead of 1# from just tops. Like trying to argue with my old lady though.......


----------



## Chessieman

Petronius said:


> I heard that the ATF looks at posts in these type of threads in outdoor/sportsman web sites, then checks for evidence of gun ownership. MJ and firearm possession is a felony on the federal level.


Well we know Pet is a buzz killer.
Last week I got stung six times watering with the smaller white and black ground bumble bees. A Skunk dug up the nest the night before. Makes you wonder if that was Pepe La Pew looking for a mate! Michigan Landrace.


----------



## SCOTTD

Those are some funny looking tomato plants you guys got pictured.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

That was my last crop this spring. I officially retired after almost a dozen years.


----------



## Petronius

tincanary said:


> There are Michigan-based Facebook groups with far more activity than MS concerning MJ grows. We are small potatoes by comparison.


Do those same Facebook groups post about firearm ownership and MJ?


----------



## snortwheeze

Petronius said:


> Do those same Facebook groups post about firearm ownership and MJ?


Probably not but "if" anyone was worried about weed and gun ownership they'd look at people's electric bills..... Always told bud about this when he started his grow. Legally. He was still freaked out for some strange reason. Said if they ever worried about a flower be real easy to find out who's growing. 
I trim weed for a living. Had a sheriff pull in driveway. Mountain of weed in barn, doors wide open.... "Don't worry we're business partners". Was strange. Would've been busting out back door years ago 🤣
Guy owns a sawmill and him and sheriff own a sign company and build wood signs and sell on internet.


----------



## tincanary

Petronius said:


> Do those same Facebook groups post about firearm ownership and MJ?


Probably not, but a lot of people are dumb enough to post selfies holding their toys.


----------



## LLSSt Clair

tincanary said:


> There are Michigan-based Facebook groups with far more activity than MS concerning MJ grows. We are small potatoes by comparison.


Yes they like that low hanging fruit.


----------



## LLSSt Clair

You cannot get a firearm if you have a medcard. They ask you specifically during background check. Be careful boys.


----------



## Shoeman

So now thanks to Petro this thread turned into this. WTF!


----------



## Ieatshrooms

When I first started growing I called the local cop shop and asked about gun ownership and growing. An officer called me back and told me on a recorded line that legally growing weed has no influence on your right to bear arms. I still have his badge number and name in case anything ever happened. Get a life Petro.


----------



## RHRoss

If your a “licensed grower” of any kind, then no firearms, if your an ordinary citizen growing recreationally, then no problem


----------



## 6Speed

Shoeman said:


> So now thanks to Petro this thread turned into this. WTF!


Old Spanky woulda got a strike or a time out for this! Fun to read anyways ...


----------



## tincanary

LLSSt Clair said:


> You cannot get a firearm if you have a medcard. They ask you specifically during background check. Be careful boys.


That's right. A friend of mine opted for the firearm back when med pot was made legal.


----------



## Shoeman

6Speed said:


> Old Spanky woulda got a strike or a time out for this! Fun to read anyways ...


Way ahead of his time! RIP


----------



## Dirty Sanchez

Ieatshrooms said:


> When I first started growing I called the local cop shop and asked about gun ownership and growing. An officer called me back and told me on a recorded line that legally growing weed has no influence on your right to bear arms. I still have his badge number and name in case anything ever happened. Get a life Petro.



A local yocal vs federal law....ya ok.

I realize it's a stretch...but stretches happen.


----------



## Dreamchaser

I actually thought he was looking out for his fellow MS members but I guess “you guys do you” hopefully no one will ever have to worry about feds but at the rate this world is going…… well I will just try to be careful what I say. SSS……


----------



## walleyemagic

A medical card is only a recommendation, doesn't mean you smoke weed! And like I said my grow is not at my home so there is never a firearm on the property or flower at my home. Funny how people forget about all the prescription drugs they are on when filling out that background check.


----------



## Grinnell

walleyemagic said:


> View attachment 851345
> 
> View attachment 851344
> 
> View attachment 851346
> 
> 
> View attachment 851342
> 
> View attachment 851341
> 
> Some may or may not like this, but I've been a registered caregiver in Michigan for 13 years. Only have grown a few outdoor plants in my entire life but I've been tucked away hiding indoors for some time before cards were being issued.


Beautiful work


----------



## Sharkbait11

Shoeman said:


> So now thanks to Petro this thread turned into this. WTF!


Well if anyone gets pinched we know who the snitch is!


----------



## Sharkbait11

One of my dads. He finally listened and planted them earlier this year. My mom does most of the gardening outdoors lol...definitely not the same parents who raised me...but it helps them with their arthritis and other aches and pains.


----------



## Petronius

Ieatshrooms said:


> When I first started growing I called the local cop shop and asked about gun ownership and growing. An officer called me back and told me on a recorded line that legally growing weed has no influence on your right to bear arms. I still have his badge number and name in case anything ever happened. Get a life Petro.


Don't take legal advice from a cop.


----------



## Sharkbait11

Petronius said:


> Don't take legal advice from a cop.


Actually good advice...

Come on Petro show us your grow! You can say its OH YEAH's or another buddy's grow if you dont want to self incriminate!


----------



## walleyemagic

I want you to show me on form 4473 where is asked if you have a medical card. I'll wait.....


----------



## Shoeman

Go for an 8 mile bike ride….


----------



## riverbob

Sharkbait11 said:


> One of my dads. He finally listened and planted them earlier this year. My mom does most of the gardening outdoors lol...definitely not the same parents who raised me...but it helps them with their arthritis and other aches and pains.
> 
> View attachment 851427


nice plant, does she have a name


----------



## Luvdayoop

I got 11 plants, 4 different strains. 3rd year doing it. Don’t smoke or sell it. Just another hobby. Give it to friends, family, co workers for Christmas, Birthdays, or just get togethers. All I ask is for honest review. Been doing pretty good. All just started budding within last 2 weeks.


----------



## Nostromo

Luvdayoop said:


> I got 11 plants, 4 different strains. 3rd year doing it. Don’t smoke or sell it. Just another hobby. Give it to friends, family, co workers for Christmas, Birthdays, or just get togethers. All I ask is for honest review. Been doing pretty good. All just started budding within last 2 weeks.
> View attachment 851441
> View attachment 851442


I have a guy down the street exactly the same.


----------



## Dirty Sanchez

I like the eleven. It's like the opposite history of the baker's dozen. In case you miscount . You have a safety buffer.


----------



## Luvdayoop

Dirty Sanchez said:


> I like the eleven. It's like the opposite history of the baker's dozen. In case you miscount . You have a safety buffer.


Ha I somehow ended up with 11 clones from a buddy that had way too many plants going. I got a deal on ten 30 gallon containers. That 11th plant in the 20 gallon container was in a red solo cup forever until I got an extra container from another buddy that started a little late. It’s a little behind the others. Almost got thrown out.


----------



## Botiz

You guys are growers AND showers.


----------



## Baybum

I grew 6 plants last year. Had problems with one, probably didn't thin it out enough. Got about 2#'s off the other 5 of stuff I would've killed for in my partying days. A year later I got about 1# and 14oz's left still. I don't smoke much at all....I enjoy a J every couple weeks. Got it all stored in jars in a plastic tote tucked in a dark closet upstairs. If it's losing potency I can't tell. Figure I'm good off that one small grow for about 10 years.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app
View attachment 851498


----------



## Luvdayoop

Nostromo said:


> I have a guy down the street exactly the same.


Why not, I enjoy farming, and it’s a new challenge. Do tomatoes, and different types of hot peppers too. Neighbors are cool, following rules, so completely legal. Been wanting to do my legal amount of chickens for farm fresh eggs too. But GF wasn’t having it.


----------



## motoscoota

This thread just reminded me that I need get out to shovel the piles of bat guano on the floor of the barn


----------



## walleyemagic

Lmao......I'm sure they will come kicking my door in for my closet grow of "schedule 1" drugs! Meanwhile Pincanna is growing 100's of pounds a day on state camera systems monitored by the feds but they dont even bat an eye. I just wanted to see some pics! If you don't have any to offer move on!


----------



## RHRoss

Deerhunter Rick said:


> If it's not caged or viewable by the public you're now a criminal.


Yup, it’s cheaper to buy it than to grow it


----------



## Shoeman

Took out most of the off-track posts.

Post away


----------



## Papa Liver

Here’s a pic of me next to one of my dads plants back in the early 80’s or so lol. I just got outta the game in December after 13 years. Had 4 nice rooms but the market crashed so fast and hard it wasn’t worth all the work anymore. Can get stupid flame for cheaper than I could grow it for so pulled the plug. Do have 14 Loriflux 8 Blade LED’s left if anyone needs any lol.


----------



## -db-

Great thread, explains a lot.


----------



## jiggin is livin

Someone ain't gonna be around long!


----------



## Shoeman

jiggin is livin said:


> Someone ain't gonna be around long!


Ya think?

Did another clean up Isle 5


----------



## jiggin is livin

I think it is wild that there are still so many people who think pot is evil. Lmao 

The 80s propaganda was strong I guess! 

I love the pics though. Just too bad the market got saturated so fast. A lot of money was made by a lot of people real fast, good things like that just can't last.


----------



## Shoeman

Just wait until the outdoor grows hit the market. I know of a guy that's involved in that farm up by Flint.


----------



## anagranite

Shoeman said:


> Just wait until the outdoor grows hit the market. I know of a guy that's involved in that farm up by Flint.



I'm near flint and have farm land, maybe mention to him that I'm open to outdoor grow.


----------



## Shoeman

Last time I saw him he was crying the blues. Market saturation as we all know.


----------



## Papa Liver

Not sure what state this is in but $10/oz. Buy a # get one free. Sure it’s crap, but $160 for 2# wtf!


----------



## snortwheeze

Papa Liver said:


> View attachment 852059
> 
> Not sure what state this is in but $10/oz. Buy a # get one free. Sure it’s crap, but $160 for 2# wtf!


Probably brown like **** used to get from Port Urine...


----------



## charminultra

Papa Liver said:


> View attachment 852059
> 
> Not sure what state this is in but $10/oz. Buy a # get one free. Sure it’s crap, but $160 for 2# wtf!


It’s the big outdoor plants. They cost very little to grow and you can get pounds off of 1 plant. The quality can be right up there with the hydro **** too. A buddy used to work on a farm out in Mendocino, brought back a little. I still use that stuff as a measuring stick against all others, **** was amazing.


----------



## snortwheeze

Mines starting to get a little crystals going on. Feed it some superbloom & silica blast. Probably only end up with 3 ounces but be a damn good 3 ounces  
Old lady still smoking **** from last year 🤣


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Chessieman said:


> Probably are (let's see if this is blocked) hermaphrodite .


I sure hope not! Haven’t gotten into the bulk of it yet, but it might be the case. 

I sprouted these in March and two of them started flowering by the sixth week. Contacted the seed supplier and asked if they accidentally sent me auto flower seeds. 

I put them in the ground and had to prune the living **** out of them because of how they started to grow but then eventually flipped back to veg. Hoping I didn’t stress them out too bad making them herm out. We’ll see! I would also be willing to bet that someone close by in the neighborhood has a few males around - plenty of people growing outdoor in my neck of the woods. 

Honestly not a huge deal if they do - I grow mostly for fun and still have a few lbs from last year anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## charminultra

Freeze warning for s.e Michigan. Dipping to 29-30 at my place. I put a cover over the plant. Gonna put some warm water on the roots hopefully she makes it through. If not I think I’ll turn it into hash.


----------



## Luvdayoop

charminultra said:


> Freeze warning for s.e Michigan. Dipping to 29-30 at my place. I put a cover over the plant. Gonna put some warm water on the roots hopefully she makes it through. If not I think I’ll turn it into hash.
> View attachment 858304


Got down to 34 where I’m at. I think I made it, got up very early and checked, no frost on vegetation but a little on vehicles. Gonna warm up today, and tonight. But trimming starts Monday. Not taking anymore chances.


----------



## charminultra

Luvdayoop said:


> Got down to 34 where I’m at. I think I made it, got up very early and checked, no frost on vegetation but a little on vehicles. Gonna warm up today, and tonight. But trimming starts Monday. Not taking anymore chances.


Had frost on the parts that weren’t covered. It isn’t wilted, looks like it’s gonna be fine.


----------



## Chessieman

Mine are already down except the small internals as noted. 
Being Landrace it does not matter, after all they were planted outside before the heavy snow in January.


----------



## charminultra

Chessieman said:


> Being Landrace it does not matter, after all they were planted outside before the heavy snow in January.


I’m confused


----------



## Luvdayoop

Anyone start harvesting yet? I did 2 plants yesterday. Leaves were really turning yellow. Gonna get an early start and do 2-3 more today.


----------



## Au sable Angler

Luvdayoop said:


> Anyone start harvesting yet? I did 2 plants yesterday. Leaves were really turning yellow. Gonna get an early start and do 2-3 more today.


Yup got 5 done and ive got one more GG4 to do...with this weather moving in I decided to get it done might be a lil early but better than mold. Hope everyone's harvest is bountiful and delicious


----------



## charminultra

Still have a lot of white hairs. I’d like to make it till next week Friday but they calling for snow on Tuesday. 


Luvdayoop said:


> Anyone start harvesting yet? I did 2 plants yesterday. Leaves were really turning yellow. Gonna get an early start and do 2-3 more today.


----------



## Luvdayoop

Knocked out 3 more today, this 19 inch iPower bud trimmer I got on Amazon might be the best $107 I ever spent. Not a perfect trim but good enough for me, cuts time in half, and collects all the sugar leaves in the bowl. Idk what to do with them but I got them.
















Thats one Granny Panty, I can always touch them up before they go in jar.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

If ya ain't using a trim bag yet ya should be. I'd do a couple pounds in a few hours by myself when it used be about 2 ounces per hour by hand. And the quality of trim is great.


----------



## Luvdayoop

I gotta do some research on what to do with all the trim, unless someone wants to give some advice. Everyone always says keep it.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

Buy a set of some graduated micron bags, and look up making “bubble hash” using ice water and a little labor. A few 5 gallon buckets, parchment paper and a micro plane to scrape it out with. It’s the smoothest hash you’ll top a bowl with. 
If you want to be quick about it, In about 20-30 minutes. You can get some dry ice and shake out some Keif or whatever it is, but it’s much harsher.
Or you can steep it in ever clear and make a tincture and make edibles.


----------



## Chessieman

Taking a break from getting the stinky fingers but from the good stuff. 
Has anybody sent to l lab to get the THC rating and all the specifics that they furnish? 
I know that there are only two labs in our state that the pros must use.
Are there any kits you can buy on line that would be reliable?
I know everybody is busy going the same think this time of year, either Deer or Weed.
Stopped by a couple farms on the way home the other day, a lot of hangers there but not Deer!


----------



## Luvdayoop

Vicious Fishous said:


> Buy a set of some graduated micron bags, and look up making “bubble hash” using ice water and a little labor. A few 5 gallon buckets, parchment paper and a micro plane to scrape it out with. It’s the smoothest hash you’ll top a bowl with.
> If you want to be quick about it, In about 20-30 minutes. You can get some dry ice and shake out some Keif or whatever it is, but it’s much harsher.
> Or you can steep it in ever clear and make a tincture and make edibles.


My Uncle in the UP does the dry ice thing, but never answers his phone lol


----------



## charminultra

Luvdayoop said:


> I gotta do some research on what to do with all the trim, unless someone wants to give some advice. Everyone always says keep it.


Make Rick Simpson oil. I use it to make edibles.


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Luvdayoop said:


> Knocked out 3 more today, this 19 inch iPower bud trimmer I got on Amazon might be the best $107 I ever spent. Not a perfect trim but good enough for me, cuts time in half, and collects all the sugar leaves in the bowl. Idk what to do with them but I got them.
> View attachment 859308
> 
> View attachment 859307
> 
> Thats one Granny Panty, I can always touch them up before they go in jar.


GRANNY PANTY! Weed names are my favorite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Ieatshrooms said:


> If ya ain't using a trim bag yet ya should be. I'd do a couple pounds in a few hours by myself when it used be about 2 ounces per hour by hand. And the quality of trim is great.
> View attachment 859309


Thicc


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Luvdayoop said:


> I gotta do some research on what to do with all the trim, unless someone wants to give some advice. Everyone always says keep it.


I have a great oil recipe you can use. Happy to share here if anyones interested. I infuse MCT oil and make gummies with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Luvdayoop said:


> My Uncle in the UP does the dry ice thing, but never answers his phone lol


This made me actually laugh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

We harvested about half our plants last night before the rain hit. We took down all the really dense stuff and are gonna let the rest ride. My garage smells so good right now. Maintaining about 55% humidity and 50 degrees at the moment. Just about perfect I think as long as I can maintain that humidity for the next week. 

This is the biggest one we had when we harvested last night - 12.5’ tall. A literal tree with a trunk the size of a tall boy. This pic was after the lady accidentally snapped most of the cola off _oops_











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Chessieman

Ricky Bubbles said:


> I have a great oil recipe you can use. Happy to share here if anyones interested. I infuse MCT oil and make gummies with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


How about giving it to us? 
Thanks!


----------



## TK81

Michigan cannabis business owner stunned by state police SWAT-style raid


He's not a drug kingpin operating a massive marijuana operation. Michael Thue said he's broke. But that didn't stop nearly 40 Michigan state police in unmarked cars from raiding his property and office SWAT style last week.




www.mlive.com


----------



## Ieatshrooms

TK81 said:


> Michigan cannabis business owner stunned by state police SWAT-style raid
> 
> 
> He's not a drug kingpin operating a massive marijuana operation. Michael Thue said he's broke. But that didn't stop nearly 40 Michigan state police in unmarked cars from raiding his property and office SWAT style last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mlive.com


Sounds like a dude with a caregiver license trying to operate a dispensary. That's always been outside of the law. Legally you can only sell to our own patients and he was way over his allowed possession of 2.5 zips per patient. He tried to cheat the system and not pay for a commercial license and got caught.


----------



## Chessieman

I can see why he was raided. I see the industry is trying to make the caregivers certify their product before they can give it to their three people. I like how they are saying that what is produced can not meet the demand sold. Sooner or later they will buy the people to reduce how many we can grow now.


----------



## Weekender#1

I would like to see the names of the strains that were 1. grown outside, 2. Strain Name 3. Sativa or Indica, 4. Seed Bank purchased from 5. Next year yes/No. 
Mine are all in and stinking the place up right now, it will clear up in a few days. No weight as they are still wet.
G-13, Indica, Niagara Seed Bank, Big Bulbous flowers, next year yes
Lemon Kush, Indica, Niagara Seed Bank, all Kush are nice, next year yes, a few
Haze, Sativa, Niagara Seed Bank, scrawny long skinny flowers, next year No


----------



## Vicious Fishous

I’ll add my contribution to the “Are you cool?” post. 
I only did one strain outside this year, 2 plants are chopped as of yesterday, and 1 remains to see how much longer It can take our weather.
Strain was Purple Crack, heavy sativa cross, Cali Connections, TBD if it will grow next year. They grew great, the yard smelled like a distant skunk chewing grape bubblegum. But Probably not, only for the sake of variety. I seem to grow way more than I can go through. And kind of get sick of the same schweed all the time. Seems to be months before I’m happy with the cure, so this is essentially next years stash. I have plans to do Jack Herer this winter indoors for Schlitz and giggles, hopefully more giggles than…


----------



## Luvdayoop

Ricky Bubbles said:


> This made me actually laugh.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Did a batch of cannabutter. Seemed easiest to me. Gonna let a few friends try it, see what they say. Decarbed trim from granny panty 240 degrees for an hour, 4 cups trim to 1.5 lb of unsalted butter
in jars in crockpot for 3 hours. Strained through unbleached coffee filter, and fine mesh sieve into pitcher. Then into butter mold. Looks good but I’m not eating it 😂😂😂 no plant matter in it like some I’ve seen friends make lol


----------



## Chessieman

If you go above the 240 at any stage that is it, you are finished, the THC has been evaporated. I do not decarburized, to much is lost in evaporation. Due the THC extraction when you cook for a longer time period. All the Internet Doctrines will say it brings the THC "out". They have never tried both ways, I have. Unless the process is tested for THC percentage who knows. I use a Coffee maker screen for separating, a filter bleeds to slow and will solidify. Cheese Cloth is another way, that way it can be "squeezed" out.


----------



## Luvdayoop

Chessieman said:


> If you go above the 240 at any stage that is it, you are finished, the THC has been evaporated. I do not decarburized, to much is lost in evaporation. Due the THC extraction when you cook for a longer time period. All the Internet Doctrines will say it brings the THC "out". They have never tried both ways, I have. Unless the process is tested for THC percentage who knows. I use a Coffee maker screen for separating, a filter bleeds to slow and will solidify. Cheese Cloth is another way, that way it can be "squeezed" out.


I pressed it through coffee filter and sieve before it could solidify. First time trying this, and so many different opinions out there, and on internet. I appreciate everyone’s advice. I don’t smoke it, or use it so depend on family friends if it’s good or not. Got a buddy who doesn’t decarb but doesn’t strain either, I got 4 sticks I’m giving away to 4 pot head friends/family lol that’ll be my test


----------

